# Kenda small block 8's



## gravity7 (Jan 6, 2008)

Just wondering if swaping my tires from a holy roller (2.20) and a twin rail (2.25) rear to two Kenda small block 8's (2.1)at abot +-520g a tire would be worth the weight savings. the weight saved would be apporx 520g or 18oz's. myconcern is the increased rolling rsitence from the knobs. just need some input


----------



## Chris C (Mar 27, 2009)

I started on Holly Rollers, went to Maxxlite 310s and noticed a HUGE difference in the way the bike rode. That was nearly 2 lbs. But, the 310s could not handle hard BMX racing and I tore a knobbie off of the rear and blew a tire. I went to the folding Small Block 8s in 1.95". They are heavier than the 310s, but not as much as the Holly Rollers. I just raced a full BMX weekend on them for the first time. I found the SB8s to be wider than advertised. I think there is a touch more rolling resistance than the 310's, but they were fine.

There are a couple other tires I looked at, but really wanted 1.95 or smaller and I am a bit of a weight weenie and I get a deal on Kenda as we are sonsored by them.


----------



## noosa2 (May 20, 2004)

gravity7 said:


> Just wondering if swaping my tires from a holy roller (2.20) and a twin rail (2.25) rear to two Kenda small block 8's (2.1)at abot +-520g a tire would be worth the weight savings. the weight saved would be apporx 520g or 18oz's. myconcern is the increased rolling rsitence from the knobs. just need some input


I recently replaced my rear 2.20 holy roller with a 1.95 SB8 (not the 2.1 that you are asking about but still the same tread pattern). With the 1.95 SB8 on the rear I was able to accelerate noticeably faster and the rolling resistance seemed to decrease not increase.


----------



## gravity7 (Jan 6, 2008)

i ride mostly street and some dirtjumps on the side. i could save even more weight by running a 1.95 in the rear. i was wondering if the narrower width would be noticeable in my riding style. would it be a good idea or not.


----------



## Chris C (Mar 27, 2009)

I think width comes down to what you are used to. Even the slightly oversised 1.95" SB8's I just intalled look and feel wide to me.


----------



## gravity7 (Jan 6, 2008)

what i'mn really cobncerned about is a major change in rolling resitence from the holy roller to the twin rail.


----------



## gordanfreman (Jul 17, 2009)

i find sb8's to be pretty fast rolling especially if you keep them at higher psi.


----------



## cholo (Nov 25, 2006)

I like my SB8 on the front of my 26er for most BMX tracks, but I don't like it on the back all that much. It wears out fast too.

Anyone know of a 1.9 - 2.1 smooth(er) treaded tire that is 500g or less?


----------



## quickneonrt (Nov 11, 2004)

The Intense System 2 2.0 is nice but it weighs 590.
The Maxxis Crossmark 2.1 exception series 530
Maxxis Ridgeline 2.1 but its 545


----------



## BH1 (Oct 1, 2006)

Why not Intense Microknobbies? I think I am switching from Holy Rollers to these tires pretty soon.


----------



## quickneonrt (Nov 11, 2004)

Micro knobbies are great for street park or really hardpack. They ony come in 2.2 for 26" and are wide for a 2.2


----------



## Bryguy17 (May 19, 2007)

in my experience, SB8s are great for anything on dirt, or normal, non-polished concrete or asphalt. roll fast, don't turn too bad, and are light.

move to polished concrete, any skate stuff, or anything that's flat and smooth, you'll start having grip problems.

I go with SB8s for dirt (pump tracks, DJs, etc), and holy rollers or krads for parks


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

Wish i would have read this thread before posting a new thread on a similar topic..... Good info here for sure!


----------



## BH1 (Oct 1, 2006)

quickneonrt said:


> Micro knobbies are great for street park or really hardpack. They ony come in 2.2 for 26" and are wide for a 2.2


I know what you mean. I just got a set of these and they are a very wide 2.2

Good thing I'm swapping out my 2.4 holy rollers to these 2.2s since I like a wider tire.


----------



## xDetroitMetalx (Mar 19, 2009)

sodak06 said:


> Wish i would have read this thread before posting a new thread on a similar topic..... Good info here for sure!


I liked looking at your bikes though.


----------

